# temporizador de cuenta atras



## zapeitor (Sep 13, 2006)

hola, necesito un circuito que cuando le llega corriente salta una cuenta atras y asta que no termina no deja pasar corriente, cuando deje de llegar corriente al temporizador todo se para y si recive corriente otra vez se activa la cuneta atras y hasta que no termine no deja pasra corriente.

yo no se hacerlo, haber si me podeis ayudar

saludos


----------



## electroboy_21 (Sep 17, 2006)

No te entiendo muy bien la pregunta,pero creo que nesecitas un contador asincronico
conque lo vas avisualizar con leds o displays??


----------



## miniteco (Sep 18, 2006)

electroboy_21 dijo:
			
		

> No te entiendo muy bien la pregunta,pero creo que nesecitas un contador asincronico
> conque lo vas avisualizar con leds o displays??



hola, soy nuevo en esto de los foros , pero me interesa este tema pues yo tambien necesito un circuito para controlar el motor de una lavadora de tal manera que cuando se encienda permanezca asi por 15 seg, luego cambie de sentido y tambien permanezca asi durante 15 seg; pero que ademas se apaguen estas acciones al cabo de 12 o 15 min.estaba tratando de utilizar un circuito sencillo con el 555 pero no se si me de el resultado como cuando un led prende y se apaga a determinado tiempo. 
les agradezco todo lo que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## zapeitor (Sep 18, 2006)

no no no, no lo quiero visualizar, lo que quiero esque el circuito que sea empiece a funcionar x segundos despues de conectarlo a la bateria.

miniteco: 
lo que quieres hacer creo que si se puede con los 555, haces un circuito con el 555 para que de un pulso de 15 segundos, la salida la ramificas en dos y en una pones una puerta not, con eso tendrias un pulso de 15 segundos por una puerta y cuando este acabe otro de 15 segundos por la otra puerta, luego cada salida la conectas a un lado de un puente h y el motor giraria a la izquierda 15 segundos y a la derecha otros 15. luego esto lo tendrias que conectar a un circuito que diera un pulso de 12 minutos y al terminar este ya no siga dando, creo que lo podrias hacer con el circuito monoestable del 555, conectas la entrada y vcc por un momento (conun boton que pulsas) y da un pulso de los segundos o minutos que tu quieras y cuando acaba ya no da otro.
espero que te funcione

saludos


----------



## DobleA (Nov 1, 2006)

Estimados, yo tambien estoy en busca de un dispositivo que tenga una cuenta regresiva.
Les explico lo que necesito: tengo que coordinar dos motores (pequeños, tipo de autitos de jugete) y un electroiman (tambien pequeño) para que se activen uno despues del otro con cierta diferencia de tiempo, y ciertamente no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo. ops: 
En verdad tenía una pequeña idea de combinar una llave general con relées.

Lamento que si me lo explican con palabras no voy a entender, necesitaría un dibujo del circuito al menos (a no ser que sea muuuuuy simple).   

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola a todos:   

El circuito que necesitan puede hacerse con base de tiempo normal con un 555, en una conexión diferente a la normal. pero no es muy exacto, podrían ajustarlo sobre + - segundos.

La otra posibilidad es hacer un contador descendente con TTL o CMOS, y hacer su frecuencia de  reloj con un cristal para hacerlo exacto.

Dependiendo de sus necesidades pueden escoger uno de los dos circuitos.

Les dejo el diagrama de un circuito de retraso con un 555, el relevador no seactiva hasta X tiempo después de que se conecta el circuito. No es propiamente circuito de conteo regresivo, pero sirve al propósito.

Espero y les sea útil la información.


----------



## DobleA (Nov 2, 2006)

¡Muchas gracias Apollo!
Probablemente utilize el del 555 ya que lo que necesito no requiere una grán precisión, pero tendré en cuenta que tiene cierta diferencia de segundos.

Ahora, tengo 3 dudas: 1) ¿Este circuito puede dominar los 3 elementos o debo de hacer uno para cada elemento (uno para un motor, otro para otro motor, uno para un el electroiman)?
                                 2) Si tengo que hacer uno con para cada elemento, ¿como hago para que sea diferente cada tiempo de reacción?, porque por lo que veo no hay nada variable (o eso veo yo, si hay algo variable corrigeme por favor    ).
                                 3) El 555 me corta el polo positivo, el cual es el pin 3, ¿no es cierto?. Entonces el polo negativo del motor lo conecto directo a la tierra.

¡Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola a todos   

1.- Podrías controlar varios dispositivos con un solo 555, pero el circuito sería complicado, se me hace mejor opción poner varios 555.

2.- Para varia el tiempo se cambia el filtro C2 por uno más grande para más tiempo y más pequeño para menos tiempo.
Y también variar R3, "OJO" no vayas a poner un valor muy bajo en R3, ya que puedes quemar a Q1, el valor más pequeño para R3 varía del tipo de transistor que pongas en Q1. pero normalmente no se pone nada menor a 3.3K ohms (cuando tu fuente entrega 12V).

3.-  No puedes manejar un motor directamente al 555 (a menos que este sea muy pequeño) , ya que este solo puede darte 30ma de corriente a la salida, (el estado ALTO entrega voltaje), y drena 20ma, (el estado BAJO descarga  voltaje a tierra. Pero puedes poner un transistor a la salida, NPN si lo quieres activado por el estado ALTO, y un PNP si lo quieres activado en el estado bajo, y el motor va conectado al transistor, el cuál debe soportar un 30% más corriente de lo que te pida el motor.

Espero y te sirva la información.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## DobleA (Nov 2, 2006)

Si, creo que me voy a poder arreglar con lo que me has dicho... creo.
Nuevamente muchas gracias Apollo!


----------

